# 3 dead fish and 1 sick krib



## 35angels (Aug 7, 2012)

Just need some advice from people who have been at this longer. I purchased a bristlenose at PetSmart ( my first mistake) and the next week noticed it plus my 2 lemon tetras were just covered in white spot. Oddly enough my krib showed no sign of being sick. Started treatment and 4 days later....both tetras were dead. Today, I found the bristlenose dead. The krib still is not showing signs of being sick except for laying on the bottom of a rock. I don't think he's going to last much longer, though he doesn't have any spots on him. 

Question, after he dies ( I think it's inevitable) how do I make sure the whitspot is gone before adding new fish. Also, how long will the bacteria in the filter last if there are no fish in the tank. Ugh I know I shouldn't have bought a fish at PetSmart but he was sooo cute!

Ammonia and nitrites 0 nitrate 5. Tank has been set up for about 5 years. water changes 25% every 2 weeks. Treatment was nox-ick.

I can't post a pic of the krib, as he's hiding under a rock.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

I bought a Bristlenose at Petsmart years ago and it's fine...she's still swimming happily in my Dad's community tank. 

How big is your aquarium? Plecos are heavy-polluters, and since you only do water changes ever two weeks, it's possible the filtration couldn't keep up with the higher demands (creating perfect conditions for infection). 

Just for reference, Plecos are considered scaleless fish so they are very sensitive to medications. The Nox-ich might have been toxic to it.


----------



## 35angels (Aug 7, 2012)

The tank is 30 gallons. The Pleco was really small- too small to even tell its sex. I only had 3 fish when I added him. Tried to feed the krib this morning but he won't leave his rock.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Is Nox-Ich malachite green? It should not destroy the bacteria in your filter: Aquarium Ich Disease | Ichthyophthirius Multifilis & Cryptocaryon

I hope that your krib recovers. If you are sure that the spots were ich, then it might be worthwhile to increase the temperature of your tank to 86 degrees for a couple of weeks before you add any fish, to destroy the rest of the ich. However, they may not be able to survive long, anyway, without fish.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Did you bring your dead bristlenose back to petsmart? I remember they offer 14 days grantee. 

Is krib eating? If it isn't eating that means it is also sick and hopeful it is strong/fat enough to survive the battle of ich. 

I dunno if you have any carbon media in the filter, you need to remove it otherwise the med won't work well. 

If the remaining fish died, just turn the heater temperature up to speed the ich life circle and it wil die on its own due to lock of host.


----------



## 35angels (Aug 7, 2012)

Finally was able to take a picture of the krib. No I didn't take back the bristlnose...I thought they just had a 3 day guarantee.









The filter is an aqueon quiet flow 30 I don't know if it has carbon in it or not.

ugh don't know why the pic is upside down.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

35angels said:


> Finally was able to take a picture of the krib. No I didn't take back the bristlnose...I thought they just had a 3 day guarantee.
> 
> View attachment 113569
> 
> ...


The only reason I bought any fish from Petsmart is their 14 days guarantee.

It look like the filter Cartridges does have carbon in it, however carbon usually only last for a month. I am not sure how long has the filter been running and if the carbon still effects your med.

If it is ich you can also try Seachem MetroPlex which mix with food and feed to the fish which according to "seachem" suppose work better. (However you should only use 1 med at time.)

Hopeful krib is strong enough to survive the inch. (The ich life cycle is about a week to 2.) You will have to contiune to dose the med and kill any free roaming ich.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

How is your kris?


----------

